# Stock kernel from 1.01.1520.0 MR4 leak



## swfreak18 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've extracted the stock kernel from the 1.01.1520.0 MR4 OpenMobile leak and zipped it up for anyone who wants it.

As you can see in the screenshots, the version number and dates are newer than the 2.11.605.9 release.

How to install: Wipe cache & dalvik cache, then flash the zip in recovery.
http://www.mediafire...5304hfktz50rb6p
MD5: B41325D3347DDADBDCB6933ED5A0EEF7

Confirmed working on Gingeritis 3D but should work on any Sense-based rom.
As always, flash at your own risk. Recommend performing a nandroid backup before flashing.

Kernel version from 2.11.605.9:








Kernel version from 1.01.1520.0 MR4:


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonder why this works works with older sense roms but older sense kernels don't work with mr4

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

